# TivoWebPlus: Questions After a Successful Zipper Hack



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

Finished zippering my Tivo last night, and so far have been very impressed. I've been able to get some of the really cool "taboo" things of this board to work very easily, but still have several questions about TivoWebPlus after doing a bit of searching and coming up empty... I don't really need full fledge instructions, just a point in the right direction:

1). I've been able to access the TivoWebPlus from my web-browser, but didn't see anywhere to transfer videos to watch to the Tivo. How do I do this?

2). My local channels seem to not show up in TWP from my browser, but they show up on my Tivo. Any ideas why?

2). Vaguely remember reading somewhere about a "virtual" Tivo remote that allows you to interact with the Tivo from the web. I'm wanting to even say that it actually _looked_ like the Tivo remote and you interacted with it directly. Is there such a thing, or am is this all in my head? If this is indeed real, where do I get it?

3). I don't have a static IP address, but would like to access TivoWebPlus without using VPN. I do occasionally use VPN, and to combat the lack of a staic IP, I use free redirection service at www.no-ip.com. This program runs as a service in the background in XP and keeps up with your current IP address so that you can VPN to your home box. Is there another way to access TivoWebPlus remotely other than through VPN?

4). As you can see, TivoWebPlus seems very intriguing to me, but grasping the "fullness" of it seems elusive to me for some reason. I need a good, full explanation of what I can do with TivoWebPlus. Anyone know of such a guide or care to expound?

Seems like I've had many more questions in my head than this, but this is all I can think of for the moment. Surely I'll be back if I think of some more...  Thanks!!

Edit: Just noticed that when trying to acces my Now Showing under the User Interface in TWP, I get the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I also get similar errors when trying to search for programs. Any ideas?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's what I know to get you started anyway until someone else can step in with more info.

1)In the tivoweb.cfg file, which is located in /var/hack/tivowebplus/, there is an item called TyShowLinks that needs to be set to 1 and then there will be links in your TivoWeb UI NPL, but I think you need to do something else too, because I haven't got mine totally working yet.

2)I don't think the virtual remote works with 6.2. I have it listed in my TivoWebPlus for my HR10-250, which is running 3.1.5, and yes it does look like the peanut, but I don't have it listed in my TWP for either of my 6.2 machines.

3)For accessing my tivos' bash prompts and TWP remotely, I use LogMeIn. They have a free version that can do remote control but no transfer of files. You install a program on the computer you want to log into, and then you can log into it from a web browser.

4)Not sure.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

1) Just figured out what I was missing to get it working. You also need to have vserver running on the tivo. It is located in /busybox.

Edit: Vserver can also be started through Hackman in TWP.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good info...I'll have to try those steps for getting the video onto the Tivo later this afternoon when I get home. I put some more info in my post right after I posted before...can anyone help with the errors I'm getting using TWP in Now Playing and after searching for shows? That seems to be the biggest issue I'm having now...that and figuring out how to get shows onto the Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finished zippering my Tivo last night, and so far have been very impressed. I've been able to get some of the really cool "taboo" things of this board to work very easily, but still have several questions about TivoWebPlus after doing a bit of searching and coming up empty... I don't really need full fledge instructions, just a point in the right direction:
> 
> ...


from BASH
restart tivowebplus with twprs.
this usually fixes those problems


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Is there another way to access TivoWebPlus remotely other than through VPN?


Just go to http://dyndns.org and get a free dynamic dns name. There are a few programs that can continually check your IP address to see if it has changed and report that to dyndns.

Set up TiVoWebPlus to use a port other than 80, such as 8080. Forward that port in your router (if you use one) to the IP of your TiVo (TCP). Restart TiVoWebPlus.

http://your.dyndns.name:8080


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Just go to http://dyndns.org and get a free dynamic dns name. There are a few programs that can continually check your IP address to see if it has changed and report that to dyndns.
> 
> Set up TiVoWebPlus to use a port other than 80, such as 8080. Forward that port in your router (if you use one) to the IP of your TiVo (TCP). Restart TiVoWebPlus.
> 
> http://your.dyndns.name:8080


Wow, I can't believe I didn't think of that...I was definately overlooking the obvious. I'm already using a free dynamic DNS service (no-ip.com) that I use for VNC, but it never occured to me to use it for that...very nice. Thanks!!


----------

